# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الجمعة ٢٥ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة اليوم الجمعة ظ¢ظ¥ اكتوبر 

مجلس المريخ ينفي التفاوض مع مدرب جديد لخلافة الجزائري.
استقالة مفاجئة لرئيس اللجنة القانونية ... وعبد الملك يهدد بالذهاب للفيفا.
بوي: جاهز لإعادة قيدي (دون شرط) ولست على خلاف مع هيثم مصطفي. 
مذكرة لحميدتي ضد شداد تحوي ظ،ظ¦ مخالفة.
المريخ يختتم تحضيراته لمواجهة هلال الفاشر اليوم.
اللجنة المنظمة توافق على تأجيل ديربي عطبرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكشف ملابسات قراره بشأن المدرب الجزائري
..
.
كشف نادي المريخ عن أنّه لم يتخذ قرارًا بشأن الجهاز الفني للفريق سوى إبعاد الجزائري آيت عبد الملك من منصبه.

وقال القيادي في مجلس المريخ عمر محمد عبد الله في تصريحٍ مقتضبٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ مجلسه أبعد آيت عبد الملك من الإشراف على الفريق لترديّ النتائج.

و”الأربعاء”، أعلن نادي المريخ إعفاء آيت عبد الملك من تدريب الفريق، وكلّف بالمقابل جمال أبو عنجة بالمهمة.

وأشار عمر إلى عدم اتجاههم للتفاوض مع أيّ مدربٍ حتى اللحظة.

وأضاف” تفكيرنا منصّب حاليًا على تجاوز هلال الفاشر في الجولة القادمة واستعادة التوازن والحصول على النقاط كاملة”.

وكان المريخ قد سقط في فخ الخسارة بهدفٍ دون مقابل أمام الوادي نيالا ليتوقّف في محطة”7â€³ نقاط..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*آيت عبد الملك : ملتزم بعقدي مع المريخ
.
.
في أول رد  فعل رسمي لمُدرب المريخ الجزائري آيت عبد الملك، أكد أن تعاقده مع النادي مازال مستمراً وأنه ملتزم به ولم يقدم أي استقالة كما أشيع.

وقرر مجلس المريخ على نحو مفاجئ إبعاد المدرب الجزائري من الإشراف على الفريق في مواجهتي الهلال ومريخ الفاشر القادمتين.

وقال آيت عبد الملك إن الأحاديث عن إقالته وفسخ العقد المبرم بينه والمريخ، مجرد كلام.

وأشار إلى أن أمين المال الصادق مادبو تحدث معه بالفاشر ( الأربعاء) واأبلغه بقرار المجلس القاضي بعدم إشرافه على مباراتي الفريق القادمتين وتكليف الطاقم الوطني بذلك.

وأوضح المدرب الجزائري أن رده كان واضحاً وهو رفض القرار واعتبره تدخل في عمله لجهة أنه مازال حتى اللحظة المدير الفني للفريق وبالتالي ينبغي أن يظل موجوداً يُمارس مهامه وفق العقد المبرم بين الطرفين.

وقال آيت عبد الملك إن قرار عودته إلى الخرطوم تم إبلاغه به من قبل الصادق مادبو وأضاف “تم الحديث معي بأن المسؤولين هنا يريدون الجلوس معي وأنا لا يمكن أن أعارض مثل هذه الخطوة وتقبلت ذلك بصدر رحب”.

ونفي الجزائري استلامه لأي قرار بفسخ العقد أو الإقالة وقال إن ذلك لم يحدث وشدد على أن فسخ العقد لديه شروط وعلى رأسها التراضي بين الطرفين حسب ما هو مكتوب في العقد الذي بحوزته.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصادر قريبة من مجلس المريخ تنفي نية إعادة إبراهومة
.
.
نفت مصادر مقربة من مجلس المريخ نية مجلس المريخ إعادة المدرب السابق للمريخ إبراهيم حسين الشهير ب"إبراهومة" عقب الإطاحة بالجزائري آيت عبدالملك وكشفت ذات المصادر ان المجلس لا يفكر في اي شي بخلاف مباراتي الفاشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الديسكو يعلق على مطالب عودته للمريخ
.
.
تقدم الكابتن إبراهيم حسين إبراهومة بالشكر لكل من طالب بعودته مبينا أنه سعيد للغاية بالثقة الكبيرة التي تضعها فيه جماهير المريخ مبينا أنه لم يتلق اتصالا من مجلس الإدارة ولا يعرف ماذا سيكون قراره حال عرض عليه العمل مجددا بالنادي ولفت ابراهومة لأن جمال أبو عنجه مدرب كبير كان قائده في الملعب في بداية مشواره وخواتيم مسيرة أبو عنجه..

وطالب الديسكو بمنحه فرصته كاملة.

ووصف إبراهومة مشواره مع المريخ بالناجح ذلك أنه حقق درع الدوري في ظروف أقل ما يمكن أن يقال عنها إنها كانت عصيبة وصعبة ونوه إلى أنه سعى لتقديم خبراته وتسخيرها لمصلحة الفريق وكان همه الأول عودة الدرع للأحمر غير أن التتويج بلقب النسخة الماضية سيدعم سيرته الذاتية أكثر.

وتمنى إبراهومة أن يتمكن المريخ من الفوز في المباراتين أمام الخيالة والسلاطين.

واختتم الديسكو حديثه بأنه يعشق النادي بدرجة لا توصف بدرجة دفعته للقبول بالعمل في فترة سابقة وهو يعلم الظروف في النادي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب بقوة و أبو عنجة يحث اللاعبين للعودة للإنتصارات
.
.
أدى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مرانا ساخنا نهار يوم الخميس بملعب النقعة بالفاشر بحضور 22 لاعبا وتحت أنظار الجهاز الفني المكلف بقيادة جمال أبوعنجة وقد إبتدر المران الذي استمر زهاء الساعة والنصف بمحاضرة حث خلالها أبوعنجة اللاعبين على العودة لسكة الإنتصارات في مباراتي الهلال ومريخ الفاشر لينطلق بعدها التدريب الذي إشتمل على الإحماء البدني إضافة للعب بالكرة وقد بدأ واضحا إرتفاع الروح المعنوية للاعبين ومن المنتظر أن يؤدي الفريق في الخامسة مساء غدً الجمعة تمرينه الختامي لمباراة هلال الفاشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الطبي يخضع اللاعبين لجلسات مساج وعلاج طبيعي
.
.
من المنتظر ان يخضع الجهاز الطبي اللاعبين لجلسات مساج تحت إشراف خالد حبشكا إضافة لصلاح برسي الذي يقوم بالعلاج الطبيعي وتأتي هذه الخطوة في سبيل تحضير اللاعبين بالشكل الأفضل لمباراتي الفاشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البلولة يستقيل من لجنة المريخ القانونية
.
.
دفع رئيس اللجنة القانونية لنادي المريخ علي البلولة باستقالته من منصبه اليوم”الخميس”، دون الكشف عن الأسباب.

وقال علي البلولة في استقالته إنّه يتلّمس من مجلس المريخ قبول استقالته كرئيس للجنة القانونية بنادي المريخ، وأنّ يكون التنسيق في استلام ملفات القضايا بواسطة مقرّر اللجنة.

وتجئ الاستقالة في وقتٍ شهد فيه النادي جدلاً بشأن عمومية النظام الأساسي التي جرت”السبت” الماضي.

وأعلن نادي المريخ عن إجازته النظام الأساسي بنصابٍ بلغ”447â€³ من أصل”666â€³ عضوًا، قبل أنّ تبطل اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم الجمعية العمومية وتحيل مجلس المريخ إلى لجنة الانضباط.

وأضاف البلولة في استقالته”أتمنى للمريخ التقدّم والتوفيق في خدمة معشوقنا المريخ واحتفظ بالأسباب الخاصة جدًا التي دفعتني لتقديم هذه الاستقالة، وأنّني الآن في وضعٍ لا يمكن أنّ أقدّم فيه العون القانوني للنادي وزملائي باللجنة وغيرهم خارجها من المريخيين الخلّض هم أجدر منى بتقديم العون القانوني في المرحلة المقبلة.

يشار إلى أنّ علي البلولة كان من الرافضين لإجراء الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ للأحداث التي شهدت انعقادها.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزائري ظ±يت:المريخ لم يبلغني بقرار الاقالة
.
.
قال الجزائري ظ±يت عبد المالك في حديث خص به كفرووتر أنه لم يتلق اخطار رسمي من مجلس المريخ او رئيس البعثة باقالته من الطاقم الفني للمريخ وقال سمعت بهذا الخبر من السوشل ميديا ولا زلت اعمل بالجهاز الفني للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزيرة الشباب والرياضة تحل المفوضية
.
.
عملا بأحكام المواد 8 /12 و8 / 15و16 /6 من الوثيقة الدستورية للفترة الإنتقالية لسنة 2019 ، مقروءة مع المادة 1/18 من قانون الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية لسنة 2016. أصدرت وزيرة الشباب والرياضة ، القرار الآتي نصه:

إسم القرار وبدء العمل به :

يسمى هذا القرار ، قرار وزاري رقم (11) لسنة 2019، (حل المفوضية الوطنية لهيئات الشباب والرياضة) ويعمل به من تاريخ التوقيع عليه.

نص القرار :

بموجب هذا القرار :
1 / تحل المفوضية الوطنية لهيئات الشباب والرياضة . 2 / يؤجل إنعقاد الجمعيات العمومية المقررة للهيئات الشبابية والرياضية الي حين تشكيل المفوضية ، وتوفيق الاوضاع .
3 / علي الجهات المختصة ، تنفيذ هذا القرار ، كل في مجال اختصاصه .
صدر تحت توقيعي وختم الوزارة ، في هذا اليوم 24 من شهر أكتوبر سنة 2019 .

ولاء عصام البوشي
وزير الشباب والرياضة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#قلم_في_الساحة
مأمون ابو شيبة
 فضيحة جديدة لتحكيم الهلال 

* انحياز التحكيم للهلال في الدوري الممتاز ليس بخبر جديد.

* منذ انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز قبل 25 عاماً (ربع قرن) ظللنا نرصد مئات حالات انحياز الحكام للهلال منذ أن كان يشرف على التحكيم الحكم الهلالي المتعصب الطاهر محمد عثمان (له الرحمة والمغفرة) ومنذ أن كان الحكم الدولي الهلالي الكبير صلاح أحمد محمد صالح يحمل الصافرة داخل الملعب وحتى بعد إعتزاله وتحوله إلى المشرف الأول على حكام الممتاز..

* وتزامنت في عهد تحكيم الهلال في الممتاز ظاهرة حرمان المريخ من حقه في ركلات الجزاء في مبارياته مع الهلال في الدوري الممتاز والتي استمرت 23 عاماً بالتمام والكمال ولم تنكسر إلا في دوري النخبة الموسم الأسبق عبر حكم القضارف النور عبدالله الذي احتسب ركلتي جزاء للمريخ وأخرى للهلال.. فتعرض لحملة تدمير هلالية شعواء لمخالفته للقانون السري لحكام الممتاز ضد المريخ!!

* رغم أن الهلال فريق قمة كبير وقادر على الفوز ببطولات الدوري الممتاز بجهد وكفاءة لاعبيه، وقد حقق البطولة في بعض السنوات عن جدارة واستحقاق.. لكن حكام المرحوم الطاهر ومن بعده صلاح ظلوا يرفضون الكف عن تقديم خدماتهم لفريق الهلال كلما يتعرض لمطب أو مأزق في الدوري، كما ظلوا يؤمنون انتصاراته داخل الملعب بتقديم ما يلزم من تسهيلات أثناء مجريات المباريات، ما أمكن ذلك، وعلى حساب الأندية الأخرى بما فيها المريخ المضطهد من قبل الحكام.. وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي في التفوق غير العادي للهلال في كسب ألقاب الدوري الممتاز..

* على مدى عقود الممتاز كنا نرصد بعض حالات انحياز التحكيم الأزرق للهلال خاصة في مبارياته مع الفرق غير القمة التي تتاح لنا الفرصة لمشاهدتها عبر التلفاز.. حتى سئمنا وفترنا من هذا الرصد..

* في العامين الأخيرين لم نجد الوقت لرصد حالات انحياز حكام الدوري الممتاز للهلال بسبب انشغالنا بالدمار الذي يتعرض له فريق المريخ من قبل مجلس الفشل والفلس السوداكالي ولجان مشجعي الهلال في اتحاد كيزان أمانة الفساد والخراب بالمؤتمر الوطني البائد.

* مؤخراً لفتت انتباهنا بعض حالات انحياز الحكام للهلال بجانب استهدافهم للمريخ وترصدهم للاعبيه بالاستفزاز والقرارات الظالمة داخل الملعب لاخراجهم عن اطوارهم ومن ثم كتابة التقارير المميتة مثلما فعل حكم نيالا المغمور الطيب حسين الذي نجح في إعدام النجم الدولي بكري المدينة فنال حوافز الحاقد شداد المليونية!!

* وبدأ حكام مغمورون آخرون يسيرون على خطى الطيب حسين طمعاً في حوافز شداد المليونية.. وستشاهدون العجب في مقبل مباريات المريخ..

* ولاحظوا إن مباريات المريخ أصبح لا يحكمها  إلا الحكام المغمورين (خاصة حكام نيالا والفاشر) سواء في أمدرمان أو في دارفور وكردفان!! وكان آخرهم حكم الفاشر فضل الكريم الذي لا يستبعد أن يكون قد كتب تقريراً يقضي على حارس المريخ منجد وآخرين من زملائه!!

* بينما يدير مباريات الهلال كبار الحكام الدوليين الأذكياء في تقديم الخدمات والتسهيلات للهلال أمثال أبوشنب وعادل نيالا وصديق الطريفي وشانتير!!

* في مباراة الهلال وأهلي عطبرة شاهد الجميع مهاجم الهلال وليد الشعلة يسدد نطحة قوية (بدون كرة) على جبهة مدافع الأهلي الذي سقط مغشياً عليه.. وإذا اعتبرنا إن الدولي صديق الطريفي لم يشاهد حالة الإعتداء لكنها كانت مباشرة أمام بصر مساعده الدولي عمر حامد الذي عمل نايم!!

* كما دفنت لجنة المسابقات رأسها في الرمال وتجاهلت سوء سلوك الشعلة رغم إن اللوائح تجيز ضبط حالات سوء السلوك عبر أشرطة الفيديو.. ولكن هذه اللائحة لا تطبق إلا على لاعبي المريخ فقط!!

* وجاءت فضيحة جديدة لتحكيم الهلال في مباراة الهلال وأهلي شندي أمس الأول (التي أدارها أبوشنب كما توقعت مع زميلي التيجاني صبيحة يوم المباراة) فمن أول هجمة للأهلي في الدقيقة 2 أُرسلت كرة طويلة على جبهة الهلال الخالية إلا من مهاجم الأهلي ياسر مزمل ومدافع الهلال معتصم، استحوذ ياسر على الكرة وتهيأ لمواجهة الحارس منفرداً بينما ترنح المدافع معتصم الذي اضطر لمسك ياسر من يده واسقاطه معه على الأرض عند حدود منطقة الجزاء منقذاً فريقه من هدف مبكر ومؤكد.. وهي حالة طرد نموذجية لمدافع الهلال معتصم ولكن صديقنا أبوشنب عمل نايم!!

* أعفى أبوشنب الهلال من اللعب منقوصاً مع بداية المباراة مما قتل عدالة وإثارة الماتش وسهل للهلال تحقيق الفوز..

* وما بين تحكيم الهلال والمريخ خسر المريخ في نيالا بهدف جاء من ركلة ركنية هي في الأصل ركلة مرمى للمريخ! بل وسيقت الهجمة مخالفة لصالح المريخ تجاهلها حكم الفاشر العاتي (فضل الكريم) الذي تعنتر على الحارس منجد بعد نهاية المباراة..

* لكننا لم نحمل التحكيم هزيمة المريخ المريخ في نيالا لأن الهزيمة تسبب فيها مجلس الفشل والفلس بالقرارات المتخبطة من بيع اللاعبين واحضار مدرب جاهل طردوه بعد ثلاث مباريات فقط.. وكأنهم كانوا يعتقدون إنه ساحر يحقق الانتصارات بلمسة عصا سحرية.. ليؤكدوا إنهم أفشل وأجهل خلق الله بمنطق كرة القدم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#قلم_في_الساحة
مأمون ابو شيبة
 فضيحة جديدة لتحكيم الهلال 

* انحياز التحكيم للهلال في الدوري الممتاز ليس بخبر جديد.

* منذ انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز قبل 25 عاماً (ربع قرن) ظللنا نرصد مئات حالات انحياز الحكام للهلال منذ أن كان يشرف على التحكيم الحكم الهلالي المتعصب الطاهر محمد عثمان (له الرحمة والمغفرة) ومنذ أن كان الحكم الدولي الهلالي الكبير صلاح أحمد محمد صالح يحمل الصافرة داخل الملعب وحتى بعد إعتزاله وتحوله إلى المشرف الأول على حكام الممتاز..

* وتزامنت في عهد تحكيم الهلال في الممتاز ظاهرة حرمان المريخ من حقه في ركلات الجزاء في مبارياته مع الهلال في الدوري الممتاز والتي استمرت 23 عاماً بالتمام والكمال ولم تنكسر إلا في دوري النخبة الموسم الأسبق عبر حكم القضارف النور عبدالله الذي احتسب ركلتي جزاء للمريخ وأخرى للهلال.. فتعرض لحملة تدمير هلالية شعواء لمخالفته للقانون السري لحكام الممتاز ضد المريخ!!

* رغم أن الهلال فريق قمة كبير وقادر على الفوز ببطولات الدوري الممتاز بجهد وكفاءة لاعبيه، وقد حقق البطولة في بعض السنوات عن جدارة واستحقاق.. لكن حكام المرحوم الطاهر ومن بعده صلاح ظلوا يرفضون الكف عن تقديم خدماتهم لفريق الهلال كلما يتعرض لمطب أو مأزق في الدوري، كما ظلوا يؤمنون انتصاراته داخل الملعب بتقديم ما يلزم من تسهيلات أثناء مجريات المباريات، ما أمكن ذلك، وعلى حساب الأندية الأخرى بما فيها المريخ المضطهد من قبل الحكام.. وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي في التفوق غير العادي للهلال في كسب ألقاب الدوري الممتاز..

* على مدى عقود الممتاز كنا نرصد بعض حالات انحياز التحكيم الأزرق للهلال خاصة في مبارياته مع الفرق غير القمة التي تتاح لنا الفرصة لمشاهدتها عبر التلفاز.. حتى سئمنا وفترنا من هذا الرصد..

* في العامين الأخيرين لم نجد الوقت لرصد حالات انحياز حكام الدوري الممتاز للهلال بسبب انشغالنا بالدمار الذي يتعرض له فريق المريخ من قبل مجلس الفشل والفلس السوداكالي ولجان مشجعي الهلال في اتحاد كيزان أمانة الفساد والخراب بالمؤتمر الوطني البائد.

* مؤخراً لفتت انتباهنا بعض حالات انحياز الحكام للهلال بجانب استهدافهم للمريخ وترصدهم للاعبيه بالاستفزاز والقرارات الظالمة داخل الملعب لاخراجهم عن اطوارهم ومن ثم كتابة التقارير المميتة مثلما فعل حكم نيالا المغمور الطيب حسين الذي نجح في إعدام النجم الدولي بكري المدينة فنال حوافز الحاقد شداد المليونية!!

* وبدأ حكام مغمورون آخرون يسيرون على خطى الطيب حسين طمعاً في حوافز شداد المليونية.. وستشاهدون العجب في مقبل مباريات المريخ..

* ولاحظوا إن مباريات المريخ أصبح لا يحكمها  إلا الحكام المغمورين (خاصة حكام نيالا والفاشر) سواء في أمدرمان أو في دارفور وكردفان!! وكان آخرهم حكم الفاشر فضل الكريم الذي لا يستبعد أن يكون قد كتب تقريراً يقضي على حارس المريخ منجد وآخرين من زملائه!!

* بينما يدير مباريات الهلال كبار الحكام الدوليين الأذكياء في تقديم الخدمات والتسهيلات للهلال أمثال أبوشنب وعادل نيالا وصديق الطريفي وشانتير!!

* في مباراة الهلال وأهلي عطبرة شاهد الجميع مهاجم الهلال وليد الشعلة يسدد نطحة قوية (بدون كرة) على جبهة مدافع الأهلي الذي سقط مغشياً عليه.. وإذا اعتبرنا إن الدولي صديق الطريفي لم يشاهد حالة الإعتداء لكنها كانت مباشرة أمام بصر مساعده الدولي عمر حامد الذي عمل نايم!!

* كما دفنت لجنة المسابقات رأسها في الرمال وتجاهلت سوء سلوك الشعلة رغم إن اللوائح تجيز ضبط حالات سوء السلوك عبر أشرطة الفيديو.. ولكن هذه اللائحة لا تطبق إلا على لاعبي المريخ فقط!!

* وجاءت فضيحة جديدة لتحكيم الهلال في مباراة الهلال وأهلي شندي أمس الأول (التي أدارها أبوشنب كما توقعت مع زميلي التيجاني صبيحة يوم المباراة) فمن أول هجمة للأهلي في الدقيقة 2 أُرسلت كرة طويلة على جبهة الهلال الخالية إلا من مهاجم الأهلي ياسر مزمل ومدافع الهلال معتصم، استحوذ ياسر على الكرة وتهيأ لمواجهة الحارس منفرداً بينما ترنح المدافع معتصم الذي اضطر لمسك ياسر من يده واسقاطه معه على الأرض عند حدود منطقة الجزاء منقذاً فريقه من هدف مبكر ومؤكد.. وهي حالة طرد نموذجية لمدافع الهلال معتصم ولكن صديقنا أبوشنب عمل نايم!!

* أعفى أبوشنب الهلال من اللعب منقوصاً مع بداية المباراة مما قتل عدالة وإثارة الماتش وسهل للهلال تحقيق الفوز..

* وما بين تحكيم الهلال والمريخ خسر المريخ في نيالا بهدف جاء من ركلة ركنية هي في الأصل ركلة مرمى للمريخ! بل وسيقت الهجمة مخالفة لصالح المريخ تجاهلها حكم الفاشر العاتي (فضل الكريم) الذي تعنتر على الحارس منجد بعد نهاية المباراة..

* لكننا لم نحمل التحكيم هزيمة المريخ المريخ في نيالا لأن الهزيمة تسبب فيها مجلس الفشل والفلس بالقرارات المتخبطة من بيع اللاعبين واحضار مدرب جاهل طردوه بعد ثلاث مباريات فقط.. وكأنهم كانوا يعتقدون إنه ساحر يحقق الانتصارات بلمسة عصا سحرية.. ليؤكدوا إنهم أفشل وأجهل خلق الله بمنطق كرة القدم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يتعافى والمريخ ينتكس في الدوري السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

لُعبت على مدار الأيام الثلاثة الماضية، عدة مباريات بجولتين متداخلتين هما (6) و(7)، في الدوري السوداني الممتاز، وشهدت إثارة كبيرة.

فقد نجح الهلال في التعافي من صدمة 3 مباريات متتالية، على حساب فريق قوي بحجم الأهلي شندي، حيث فاز عليه في أم درمان (2/1)، ليقفز إلى الترتيب الثالث برصيد 10 نقاط.

أما قطب القمة الآخر، المريخ، فقد واصل تراجعه، وانتكس للمباراة الثانية على التوالي، بتكبده أول خسارة هذا الموسم، أمام مضيفه حي الوادي.

وهو أول فوز للوادي في تاريخه على المريخ.

وسبق أن تعادل المريخ في الجولة السابقة، أمام ضيفه حي العرب.

صراع شرس

ويبدو صراع صدارة الترتيب شرسا بين 5 فرق، وهي: الأمل 12 نقطة، وحي الوادي 11 نقطة، ثم الهلال والأهلي شندي والفلاح عطبرة، ولكل منهم 10 نقاط.

وقد تراجعت نتائج الفلاح فجأة، فبعدما حقق المفاجأة في المباريات الـ4 الأولى، بفوزه في 3 منها وتعادله في واحدة، خسر مباراتين على التوالي، أمام الهلال في أم درمان، وضد الأمل أمس الأول الثلاثاء، ليثير بذلك قلق جماهيره.

ونال حي العرب الإشادة، باعتباره الفريق الأكثر توازنا بالجولتين السابقتين، حيث خاض مباراتين خارج ملعبه، وحقق فيهما التعادل السلبي، مع المريخ في أم درمان، وبنتيجة (2/2) مع الشرطة في مدينة القَضارف، ليحتل الترتيب التاسع برصيد 8 نقاط.

وتعثرت إلى جانب الشرطة عدة فرق بملاعبها، وهي الهلال الأبيض بتعادله (1/1) مع الأهلي مروي، والهلال كادقلي بتعادله السلبي مع ضيفه الأهلي عطبرة، والخرطوم الوطني بخسارته لمباراة الديربي أمام الأهلي الخرطوم.

وفي مؤخرة الترتيب، يتواجد الأهلي عطبرة متذيلا بنقطة واحدة، وفي المركز الـ16 الأهلي مروي برصيد 3 نقاط، وفي المركز الـ15 الهلال الفاشر بذات الرصيد.

وتشترك الفرق الـ3، في أنها لم تحقق أي فوز منذ انطلاق هذا الدوري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الفني يخضع العائدين من الإصابة لتدريبات صالة
المكتب الإعلامي:الفاشر
أخضع الجهاز الفني المكلف بقيادة المدرب جمال أبوعنجة إضافة للكابتن حامد بريمة والدكتور صلاح برسي مسؤول العلاج الطبيعي بالنادي صباح اليوم الجمعة عشرة من اللاعبين العائدين من الإصابة لتمارين صالة إقيمت بالصالة المرفقة بفندق "درة الفاشر"وقد أوضح أبوعنجة ان الهدف من وراء التدريبات إعادة تأهيل المصابين والعمل على عودتهم بشكل قوي خلال المباريات المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختتم تحضيراته لمواجهة هلال الفاشر اليوم

يضع المريخ لمساته النهائية لمواجهة هلال الفاشر عصر غدٍ السبت على ملعب النقعة بالفاشر ويؤدي الفريق مراناً خفيفاً عصر اليوم بملعب المباراة يضع من خلاله الجهاز الفني لمساته النهائية ويعتمد القائمة التي ستخوض المواجهة، وستكون مباراة الغد أول تحدٍ للكابتن جمال أبوعنجة الذي كلّفه مجلس الإدارة بالإشراف على مباراتي هلال ومريخ الفاشر المقبلتين بعد أن وصل إلى طريق مسدود مع المدرب الجزائري آيت الله عبد الملك الذي يبدو أن المجلس في طريقه لإنهاء عقده معه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“10” لاعبين في المريخ يؤدون تمارين صالة

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

نفذّ عشرة لاعبين بالمريخ تمارين صالة صباح اليوم”الجمعة” تحت إشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة جمال أبو عنجة وحامد بريمة وصلاح برسي، وذلك بمقر البعثة بالفاشر.

وقال المدير الفني المكلّف للمريخ جمال أبو عنجة في تصريحاتٍ أوردها الموقع الرسمي للنادي اليوم”الجمعة” إنّ الهدف من التدريبات إعادة تأهيل اللاعبين المصابين والعمل على عودتهم بشكل مختلف خلال الفترة القادمة.

ومؤخرًا، ضربت موجة الإصابات صفوف المريخ،ليغيب عدد من اللاعبين بقيادة ضياء الدين محجوب، صلاح نمر، عماد الصيني، التاج إبراهيم.

ويتأهب المريخ الخرطوم لمواجهة هلال الفاشر غدًا”السبت” في المرحلة الثالثة والمؤجلة من الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يعدّل موعد مباراة الأهلي والأمل في الممتاز

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

أصدر اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قرارًا اليوم”الخميس” قضى بتعديل مباراة الأهلي عطبرة والأمل عطبرة في الدوري الممتاز لتلعب في الثامن والعشرين من الشهر الجاري باستاد عطبرة بدلاً عن السابع والعشرين منه.

وبحسب خطابٍ أطّلع عليه”باج نيوز” فإنّ لجنة المسابقات أشارت إلى أنّ قرارها يجئ لتأخير مباراة الهلال كادوقلي والأهلي كادوقلي والتي لعبت في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.
*

----------


## أحمد محمد الحاج

*شكرا كسلاوي ياراقي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزائري أوقفه وطالب بشطبه)ديربي سبورت( تكشف المثير عن غياب حمزة داؤد 

ديربي سبورت/ الخرطوم 

تحصلت )ديربي سبورت( على معلومات مثيرة من مصادر موثوقة بالمريخ حول أسباب غياب المدافع حمزة داؤد طوال الفترة الماضية عن تدريبات ومباريات فريقه، حيث تعود قصة غياب حمزة لخلاف مع المدرب الجزائري حدث في أحد التدريبات إبان تواجد المريخ بالمغرب قبل مواجهة الوداد في إياب الدور الأول من مسابقة محمد السادس للأندية العربية الأبطال .. حيث أحتد المدرب الجزائري مع داؤد واتهمه بعد احترام تعليماته وطرده من التدريب قبل أن يتخذ قرارا أوقف بموجبه حمزة عن المشاركة في التدريبات حتى بعد العودة للخرطوم.. 

وعلى الرغم من محاولات احتواء الموقف إلا ان آيت عبد الملك أظهر تمسكا شديدا بقراره بل تعداه بمطالبة مجلس الإدارة بالاستغناء عن خدمات اللاعب فورا وشطبه من الكشوفات، ولم تفلح المحاولات المستمرة من قادة المجلس طيلة الفترة الفائتة في إقناع الجزائري بالعدول عن موقفه المتشدد والسماح للاعب بالعودة للتدريبات على أقل تقدير..

 وجاء خلاف المجلس الأخير مع آيت عبدالملك وابعاده من تدريب الفريق ليكون بمثابة نهاية لابتعاد حمزة الطويل، حيث ينتظر أن ينضم اللاعب للتدريبات ويعود لمزاولة نشاطه عقب عودة بعثة الفريق من الفاشر..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مزمل ابوالقاسم
كبد الحقيقة

من البحير الى السلطان
يبدو ان سفر بعثات المريخ على دفعتين صار قاعدة ثابتة في اي رحلة داخلية كانت او خارجية , والدليل على ذلك ماحدث لبعثة الفريق المتحولة من نيالا الى الفاشر بالتقسيط..

كنا سنطالب مجلس المريخ بمحاسبة الحارس منجد النيل على سلوك غير مسئول كلفه بطاقة حمراء بعد نهاية المباراة السابقة امام حي الوادي , لكن تلك المطالبة ستصطدم  قطعاً بواقع مزرٍ لمجلسٍ فاشل , يفتقر هو نفسه إلى الإنضباط , ويعوزه الشعور بالمسئولية , عطفاً على ما فعله خلال عامين متتاليين , قضيا على كل جميلٍ في النادي الكبير..

يوم امس الأول حملت الأنباء خبر إقالة الجزائري (الجديد لنج) آيت عبد الملك قبل ان تحفظ جماهير النادي اسمه!..

جمال ابو عنجة الذي تم تكليفه بإدارة مباراتي النقعة سيحمل الرقم سبعة بين المدربين الذين قادهم حظهم النكد لتولي تدريب الفرقة الحمراء في عهد مجلس الأفكار السوداء والرأس المقطوع!..

متى يفهم مجلس الخراب ان الخلل لا يكمن في اللاعبين والمدربين بقدر ما يتصل بهزال المجلس نفسه , وضعفه وعجزه عن اداء واجباته , وفشله في توفير ابسط مقومات النجاح للفريق؟..

الصحيح ان يتنحى من حولوا المريخ العظيم إلى اثر بعد عين , وتتم إقالة من جعلوا إنتصارات الزعيم أندر من لبن الطير , بدلاً من وضع العبء على كاهل المدربين وطردهم تباعاً!..

الجزائري آيت عبد الملك ليس في قامة المريخ , ولا يمتلك سيرة ذاتية تشفع له بالجلوس على الدكة الفنية لأعظم اندية السودان , تلك حقيقة لا يختلف عليها إثنان..

لكن الحقيقة الأنصع تتعلق بفشل المجلس نفسه , بعد ان اثبت على مدى عامين انه غير مؤهل لإدارة احد فرق الروابط , وانه يفتقر الى الفكر والخبرة والتمرس قبل المال..

ترتيبات السفر من نيالا الى الفاشر ينبغي ان تتم مبكراً , وبواسطة المدير التنفيذي للنادي , وبمتابعة لصيقة من المجلس , لا ان يترك امر البعثة للصدف والظروف والتبرعات..

السليم ان يبتعد من جعلوا اضعف الأندية تستقوي على الزعيم , ليفشل في تحقيق اي فوز في ثلاث مباريات متتالية , ويغادر البطولة الإفريقية من دورها التمهيدي في ثلاثة مواسم متصلة , عاشت فيها جماهير المريخ كابوساً مرعباً , اسمه مجلس الدمار الشامل..

الفريق بلا مدير كرة لقرابة الشهرين , لأن المجلس المشغول بحياكة وتفصيل النظام الأساسي لضمان بقائه في موقعه لم يبادر بتعيين من يخلف اكرم خيري , بعد ان تم طرده من منصبه بلا مبررات , مع انه ظل يعمل متطوعاً قرابة العام..

مدير الكرة المكلف انس نصر الدين شاب يافع , يفتقر الى التجربة , وعمره يقل عن أعمار بعض لاعبي الفريق , طبيعي ان لاتكون له سطوة وهيبة وسط من يفوقونه سناً وخبرة..

قبل مباراة المريخ الدورية مع حي العرب بوتسودان بثلاث إكتشف اكرم خيري فجأة ان الفريق متوجه إلى الإستاد وسيطير بعد المباراة الى المغرب لمنازلة الوداد البيضاوي , وكانت بطاقات الفريق الخاصة بالممتاز والبطولة العربية بحوزة مدير الكرة المقال , الذي كان يتلقى واجب العزاء في وفاة شقيقته..

في نيالا عجزت إدارة البعثة عن سداد كامل فاتورة الفندق الذي استضاف الفريق لأنها وصلت نيالا بلا اموال تكفي لإعاشة البعثة وسداد كلفة إقامتها..

سددوا مائة وخمسين الف جنيه وخلفوا مديونية قدرها 120 الف جنيه , وعدوا مالك الفندق بتحويلها إليه بعد مهلة تمتد عشرة ايام , ونجزم انهم لن يفعلوا..

هناك تم الإتصال باحد مريخاب الفاشر لمناشدة اللواء الركن هاشم خالد محمود , والي ولاية جنوب دارفور لستر عورة البعثة , فتبرع لها بمائة الف جنيه , ومع ذلك طالبوا قوات الدعم السريع بتوفير ثلاث حافلات كي تقل الفريق الى الفاشر , وجاء الحل من قيادة الفرقة 16 مشاة , بتوفير مروحية تكدس داخلها اللاعبون كي توفر عليهم وعثاء السفر بالبر..

في الفاشر ابو زكريا ستتكرر فصول المهزلة غالباً , وسنسمع بأن قادة البعثة تكففوا حكومة الولاية بحثاً عن الدعم , لأنهم وصلوا دار السلاطين شبه معدمين !..

بعد ذلك كله يدعي اسد المريخ  الغضنفر ومشايعوه ان مجلس الجرجير  لا يعاني من اي مشاكل مادية !..

نضحك مما نسمع عندما يدعون أنهم سددوا مئات الآلآف من الدولارات وغطوا ديوناً مليارية , لأن الجميع يعلمون ان تلك المستحقات ما كان لها ان تسدد لولا ان تدخلت الدولة لتعيين ود الشيخ ورفاقه , وفي مقدمتهم التركي اوكتاي شعبان..

لو ترك الأمر للمجلس مقطوع الرأس لهبط المريخ إلى الدرجة الأولى منذ العام السابق , ولربما تم تجميد نشاطه بأمر الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم..

هذا المجلس الهزيل , بإدارته التنفيذية الفاشلة , وإدارييه المكابرين اخطر على المريخ من كل الخصوم..

ما فعله بالزعيم على مدى عامين يعجزز عن فعله أكثر خصوم الأحمر كرهاً للمريخ ..

إفرنقعوا فقد عافتكم جماهير الأحمر ولعنت اليوم الذي توليتم فيه إدارة هذا الصرح الكبير..   آخر الحقائق

مازلنا نتعشم من لاعبي المريخ ان يقدروا المسئولية , ويحافظوا على هيبة ناديهم وإسمه الكبير..

نطالبهم بالعودة إلى سكة الإنتصارات إبتداءً من لقاء الغد امام هلال الفاشر..

امس ذكر الزميل مأمون ابو شيبة أنه لايستبعد ان يغادر المريخ البطولة الإفريقية من دورها التمهيدي للمرة الرابعة على التوالي إذا أصر المجلس الحالي على البقاء ..

لو إستمر المجلس مقطوع الرأس فقد لايتأهل المريخ للعب إفريقياً من اساسه ..

ربنا يستر من مباراتي النقعة امام طرفي القمة في الفاشر..

في ما مضى كنا نتجاسر وننتقد سوء ارضية ملعب النقعة , قبل وبعد كل مباراة يؤديها الزعيم في الفاشر..

قص هؤلاء الفاشلون السنتنا , ومنعونا من التعرض لسوء ارضيات ملاعب الولايات بعد ان حولوا ارضية الرد كاسل إلى مايشبه الحواشة..

قلبي مع الكابتن جمال ابو عنجة , لأنه سيواجه عما قريب ذا المصير الذي حاق بأسلافه , محمد موسى وعبد المجيد جعفر وزيكو وإبراهومة..

بوجود إثنين من قدامى اللاعبين في المجلس تعرض كل لاعبي المريخ القدامى الذين إنبروا لخدمة ناديهم إلى الإقصاء ..

مساء امس الأول ارسل لي مولانا على البلولة نسخة من مسودة معدلة, ذكر انها تمثل النسخة المعتمدة من النظام الأساسي في جمعية خيري العبثية..

اتجهت عيناي من فورهما إلى المادة 41 , التي تعرضت لها بالنقد في مقال امس الأول وذكرت انها دحضت كل مايتردد عن إستقلالية النادي عن الجهات الحكومية , وقننت تدخل الوزارة في أمور النادي, بتعيين لجنة تسيير لإدارته حال عجز لجنة الإنتخابات عن تعيين لجنة تسيير للنادي..

توقعت ان تكون قد تعرضت إلى التعديل بعد ان فضحنا امرها في هذه المساحة ..

بالفعل , إكتشفت ان عبارة (مسجل هيئات الشباب والرياضة ) ازيلت لتحل محلها عبارة (يرفع الأمر إلى الجهة المختصة في الإتحاد لإتخاذ الإجراءات وفقاً للقانون)!..

المصيبة ان التعديل اتى بنص أسوأ من النص المستبدل..

تحدث عن إسناد أمر النادي إلى (الجهة المختصة في الإتحاد) , من دون ان يحدد هوية الإتحاد المكلف بذلك الإجراء..

إتحاد مزارعي البطاطس السكرية ام إتحاد سائقي البصات السفرية!..

إذا إعتبرنا الإتحاد المشار إليه رياضياً , لابد ان نذكر حقيقة مهمة , مفادها ان المريخ ينتمي إلى عشرة إتحادات رياضية , فايها المعنى بالإشارة الواردة في المادة المسمكرة؟..

عبارة (الجهة المختصة في الإتحاد) نفسها مشاترة , لأن الإتحاد هو الذي يحدد دائرة الإختصاص بنفسه , حال إسناد الأمر إليه بطريقة قانونية سليمة..

الأخطاء المشابهة بالجملة , وبعضها يرقى إلى درجة الفضيحة..

ابرزها ما تم نقله من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد بمادة تتحدث عن (فصل شخص من هيئة) , بعبارة ترجمت بالخطأ من النسخة الإنجليزية إلى العربية لتصبح (فصل شخص او هيئة) .. فنقلها صاحبنا كما هي إلى المسودة العبثية..

من يدعون ان المريخ يتبع لإتحاد كرة القدم دون غيره عليهم مراجعة إسم النادي الوارد في مسودة القص واللصق .. (نادي المريخ الرياضي الثقافي الإجتماعي)!..

آخر خبـــــر : كيف وبأي قانون سيشرف إتحاد الفساد العام على النشاطين الثقافي والإجتماعي في المريخ؟..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

* مانشستر يونايتد يهرب بالفوز من بلجراد ويتصدر مجموعته
* مهارة بيبي تنقذ آرسنال أمام جيماريش في الدوري الأوروبي 
* إشبيلية يعزز صدارته لمجموعته بالفوز على دوديلانج 
* التعادل يفرض نفسه على مواجهة كارباج وأبويل
* روما يهدر الفوز أمام مونشنجلادباخ في الدوري الأوروبي 
* سبورتينج لشبونة يفوز بشق الأنفس على روزنبرج
* آينتراخت فرانكفورت يسقط ستاندرلييج
* خيتافي يخسر على أرضه أمام بازل
* دينامو كييف يتعادل مع كوبنهاجن في الدوري الأوروبي 
* سلتيك يفوز على لاتسيو ويتصدر مجموعته في الدوري الأوروبي 
* مغربي يسجل في اكتساح ألكمار لأستانا بسداسية
* أمطر فريق إيه زد ألكمار الهولندي شباك ضيفه أستانا الكازاخي
* فولفسبورج وسانت إيتيان يتعادلان مع جينت وأوليكساندريا
* تعادل فولفسبورج الألماني مع مضيفه جينت البلجيكي (2-2) وسانت إيتيان
* بورتو يسقط في فخ التعادل أمام رينجرز ..وفوز ثمين لسبورتينج براجا أمام بشكتاش
* إسبانيول يهزم لودوجورتيس في عقر داره بالدوري الأوروبي 
* الزمالك يحبط جينيراسيون ويبلغ مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا
* الرجاء يبدأ مشواره في الدوري المغربي بإسقاط بني ملال
* نيوكاسل يُمدد عقد حارسه السلوفاكي دوبرافكا لمدة 6 أعوام
* سولسكاير: هذه المشكلة تحولنا لفريق دفاعي
* مفاجأة.. 60 مليونًا تطلق سراح نيمار من سان جيرمان
* إيمري يرفض التعليق على استبعاد أوزيل
* تقرير صحفي إيطالي : إبراهيموفيتش يبتعد عن إنتر ميلان
* ريفالدو: قدوم مبابي لبرشلونة مستحيل.. وجريزمان أقل من نيمار
* كارلوس فيلا: من الصعب أن أقول لا لميسي
* جيجز: شهدت تطور رونالدو.. لكن ميسي يأتي مرة واحدة بالعمر
* رابطة الليجا: موعد الكلاسيكو سيسبب ضررا لا يمكن إصلاحه
* إنفانتينو يدافع عن اختيار الصين لتنظيم مونديال الأندية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*[SIZE=6]
▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الأسبوع 10 :

* ساوثهامتون (-- : --) ليستر سيتي الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :

* فياريال (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

................... ...................

◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

* هيلاس فيرونا (-- : --) ساسولو الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

...................  ...................

الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

ماينز (-- : --) كولن الساعة : 20:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

...................  ...................

 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :

* نانت (-- : --) موناكو الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN 6

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :

* الفيحاء (-- : --) الفتح الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : SAK 1 

* ضمك (-- : --) الرائد الساعة : 17:20 .. القناة : SAK 2 



▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :

◄ الدوري الأوروبي 🇪🇺 - دور المجموعات :

* كارباغ - إذربيجان (2 : 2) أبويل نيقوسيا - قبرص
* روما - إيطاليا (1 : 1) مونشنغلادباخ - ألمانيا
* إسطنبول - تركيا (1 : 0) وولفسبيرجر - النمسا
* بارتيزان - صربيا (0 : 1) مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا
* آلكمار - هولندا (6 : 0) أستانا - كازاخستان
* بشكتاش - تركيا (1 : 2) سبورتينغ براغا - البرتغال
* سلوفان - سلوفاكيا (1 : 2) وولفرهامبتون - إنجلترا
* جينت - بلجيكا (2 : 2) فولفسبورج - ألمانيا
* سانت إيتيان - فرنسا (1 : 1) أوليكساندريا - أوكرانيا
* سسكا موسكو - روسيا (0 : 1) فرينكفاروزي - المجر
* لودوجوريتس - بلغاريا (0 : 1) إسبانيول - إسبانيا
* بورتو - البرتغال (1 : 1) جلاسكو رينجرز - إسكوتلندا
* يونج بويز - سويسرا (2 : 0) فينورد - هولندا
* إشبيلية - إسبانيا (3 : 0) ديديلانجي - لوكسمبرج
* خيتافي - إسبانيا (0 : 1) بازل - سويسرا
* سيلتك - إسكوتلندا (2 : 1) لاتسيو - إيطاليا
* رين - فرنسا (0 : 1) كلوج - رومانيا
* آرسنال - إنجلترا (3 : 2) فيتوريا - البرتغال
* آينتراخت - ألمانيا (2 : 1) ستاندر دو لياج - بلجيكا
* دينامو كييف - أوكرانيا (1 : 1) كوبنهاجن - الدانمارك
* مالمو - السويد (2 : 1) لوغانو - سويسرا
* سبورتينج لشبونة - البرتغال (1 : 0) روزنبورغ - النرويج
* آيندهوفن - هولندا (0 : 0) لاسك لينز - النمسا
* طرابزون سبور - تركيا (0 : 2) كراسنودار - روسيا

#ملحوظة: مباريات الجولة القادمة يوم 7 نوفمبر

...................  ...................

◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا 🌍 - الدور الثاني :

* الزمالك - مصر (1 : 0) جينيراسيون - السينغال

#ملحوظة: النتيجة الإجمالية 2-2 لصالح الزمالك

——————————————
[/SIZE]
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحديات تواجه المنتخب السوداني بشأن مزدوجي الجنسية 
يتجه اتحاد كرة القدم، نحو الاستعانة بلاعبين سودانيين، يحملون جنسيات مزدوجة وينتظمون ببطولات دوري في أوروبا وآسيا، للعب لمنتخب السودان الأول، محاكاة لتجارب العديد من الدول.
فرئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية السودانية الدكتور حسن برقو، قال بمؤتمر صحفي عقد الإثنين الماضي، إنه أجرى اتصالات ب7 لاعبين من أصول سودانية، من بينهم محمد عيسى الذي يلعب في دوري الدرجة الأولى الإنجليزي مع نادي بريستول سيتي.
كما وجهت الدعوة لمجموعة أخرى من لاعبين سودانيين يحملون جنسيات مزدوجة، مثل ياسر حامد في الدوري الروماني وأسامة مالك بأستراليا ومحمد أمين من الدوري السويدي، إلى جانب المهاجم في الدوري السعودي محمد الضو.
وأوضح برقو أن 3 من أولئك اللاعبين، أكدوا وصولهم قبل مباراة السودان الأولى أمام ساوتومي بتصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا 2021، مع إمكانية مشاركتهم.
لكن هناك عقبات وتحديات تواجه أولئك اللاعبين أصحاب الجنسية المزدوجة، أولها مستوى الدرجات ببطولات الدوري التي يلعبون فيها، ومستوى أنديتهم في تلك الدرجات والدوريات، ومدى ملاءمتهم الفنية للعب لمنتخب السودان.
وأما العقبة الثانية، هي وقوف الجهاز الفني لمنتخب السودان، ميدانيا وعلى أرض الواقع، على المستوى البدني والفني لأوئك اللاعبين ذوي الأصول السودانية.
فإشراك اللاعبين أصحاب الجنسية المزدوجة بمباراة تنافسية لا تقبل التفريط في النتيجة، مثل مواجهة ساوتومي، ينطوي على مجازفة غير محمودة العواقب، على المنتخب واللاعبين أنفسهم على حد سواء.
وستقام المباراة ضد ساوتومي، منتصف الشهر المقبل، وبالتالي فإن الفترة غير كافية للحكم على قدرات هؤلاء اللاعبين، فالمنتخب سوف يتدرب لأسبوع فقط، من غير الممكن العمل على دمج اللاعبين فنيا.
كما أن عدم إشراك هؤلاء اللاعبين في المباراة المقبلة للمنتخب، يعتبر أمرا محبطا جدا لهم، وقد يؤثر على استدعائهم في المستقبل للمنتخب، ولكن يمكن التعامل نفسيا مع الدعوة الأولى للمنتخب بإبلاغ اللاعبين أنها فترة معايشة فقط، بمعنى التدرب مع المنتخب ومعرفة الظروف المحيطة به.
وأما الخطوة التالية مع مع نفس اللاعبين، تكون بدعوتهم للانضمام لأحد معسكرات المنتخب الطويلة المدى خارج السودان "فترة أسبوعين على الأقل مع 3 مباريات دولية ودية"، يتم تجريبهم خلال تلك المباريات ويمكن بعدها تقييمهم بشكل كافي وتحديد مدى صلاحيتهم للمنتخبات السودانية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اﻻﺣﺒﺎﻁ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﻓﻨﻰ ﻭﺑﻼ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﻛﺮﺓ ﻓﻰ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻰ
#ووااوواا
ﺭﺻﺪﺕ مٌتْابّْعاتْ ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﺒﺔ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺤﻴﻂ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺍﺛﺎﺭﺕ ﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺩﻭﺩ ﺍﻻﻓﻌﺎﻝ.ﻭﻧﺘﺞ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﺳﻴﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺼﻠﺔ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻰ ﻭﺑﺪﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻔﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻌﺜﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﺟﺪ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻣﺮﺓ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﻧﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﺩﺍﺕ
ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﻼﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺍﺩﺕ ﺍﻗﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻯ ﺍﻳﺖ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻨﺼﺒﻪ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺎﻳﻦ ﻓﻰ ﻭﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﺑﻴﻦ.ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻭﺳﺒﻖ ﻣﻐﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻧﺲ ﻧﺼﺮ
ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﻠﻒ ﺑﺎﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻗﻴﻞ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ.ﻣﺮﺗﺒﻄﺔ ﺑﻌﻤﻞ ﺧﺎﺹ ﻭﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﻣﻘﺘﺮﻧﺔ ﺑﻮﻗﺖ ﻣﻌﻴﻦ ﻻﺑﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻧﺠﺎﺯﻫﺎ ﻓﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﻟﻤﺠﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ
ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻳﺪﺭﻙ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺪ ﻏﺎﺩﺭ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﺳﺘﺼﺤﺎﺏ ﻣﻌﺪ.ﺑﺪﻧﻰ ﺭﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻭﺳﻴﻄﺮ ﺍﻻﺣﺒﺎﻁ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻠﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺴﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺎﻭﻑ
ﻣﻦ ﺗﻌﺜﺮ ﻣﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻳﻮﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺗﻘﻠﻴﺺ ﻓﺎﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺑﻴﻨﻪ ﻭﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﻪ ﻓﻰ ﻇﻞ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺨﺼﺺ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻻﻗﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻳﺴﻬﻢ ﻓﻰ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﻧﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻥ ﻭﺿﻌﻨﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻴﻄﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻣﺎﺳﺒﻖ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺎﻳﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى-------إسماعيل حسن 

إستراحة الجمعة
#وَوَااوَوَاا
قطار العمر يقترب من المحطة الأخيرة : هذه مقالة رائعة للأستاذ منير توفيق عبارة عن مجموعة النصائح لمن بلغ العقد السادس من عمره، وجدتها تستحق النشر لتعم الفائدة بين الفئة المخاطبة، وإليكم هذه النصائح المفيدة عسى الله أن ينفع بها الجميع:
* 1– حاول أن تكون أنيقا ونظيفا دائما، فجمال الشباب قد زال، لذا عليك أن تنتبه لنفسك، وتهتم بها، و تحسن صورتك بالأناقة وحسن الخلق .
* 2– حتى تكون عندك حياة صحية، حاول المشي كثيرا، فهو رياضة الكبار في السن، ولا ترهق نفسك، إذا تعبت فارتح، ثم واصل حتى تنهي حصتك، و لا تزد عن نصف ساعة كل يوم، تناول أصح الأطعمة واشرب الماء والعصائر الطبيعية قدر الاستطاعة ولا تسرف .
* 3– لا تشتري الرخيص لنفسك والأغلى للآخرين من أولادك وأحفادك ، بل اشتري دائما الأفضل لنفسك كما تشتري لهم للتمتع به في عمرك الباقي.
4– لا تغضب لأسباب تافهة وبسيطة، ولا تبالي بما يقوله الناس عنك في غيابك، ولا بين يديك، فأنت حر فيما تفعل،    وفيما لا تريد أن تفعل، طالما أخلصت نيتك لله عز وجل.
5- الوقت قد حان لإنفاق "بعض" المال الذي جمعته من عرق جبينك في حياتك  والتمتع به، فقد وفرت كثيرا قبل ذلك، وساعدت أولادك، وأحفادك، والآن قد اقترب قطار العمر من المحطة الأخيرة، وسيبقى مالك الذي جمعته للورثة، و ربما اختلفوا وتخاصموا من أجله.
* 6– حاول أن تبقى طبيعيا ولا تحاول اتباع موضة الشباب، فأنت بتسريحات الشباب وبملابس وهيئات الشباب تصبح أضحوكة بين الناس.
7– لا تترك الفراغ  يسيطر عليك، حاول أن تحافظ على كل صلواتك بالمسجد، واجعل لك وردا من القرآن يوميا، ثم اقرأ كتابا أو جريدة، أو شاهد برامج تلفزيونية  ثقافية وإخبارية ورياضية، ادخل على النت وابحث عما يهمك، اطبخ، ازرع الخضراوات والأزهار ..
* 8–  حاول دائما زيارة الأقارب من أبناء وإخوان و عائلة     وأصدقاء، فصلة الرحم والأحباب مطلوبة، خاصة في هذا السن، أو اتصل بهم هاتفيا، ولو لم يتصلوا بك أو يزوروك، بادر أنت دائما، فأجرك على الله، و الصحة النفسية لصالحك.
* 9–  إذا ناقشت الشباب فلا تختلف كثيرا معهم، فأفكارهم ليست بأفكارك، أنت لك تجربة، وهم في مقتبل العمر، ولا تتباهى بزمنك القديم والجميل أمامهم، فزمنك الحقيقي هو الآن.
* 10- أجب من دعاك ، فأنت في أشد الحاجة للخروج من البيت وتغيير المناخ، احضر حفلات عقد القران، وحفلات الزواج، والعقيقة، وغيرها، استجب لكل من دعاك، و ساهم في جلسات مع أصدقائك القدامى، و لا تتخلف عن الاجتماع بهم لمدة طويلة . 
* 11- أنصت ثم أنصت قبل الكلام، وإذا تكلمت فاختصر، ولا تتكلم إلاّ عن الأشياء الحسنة، لا تتذكر ما فات من حياتك في مصائبَ أو ذنوبٍ و هفواتٍ، وحاول أن لا تحرج أحدا بحديثك.
* 12- في الكبر تكثر الأمراض، وتزداد حدة الآلام، خاصة في المفاصل والأقدام ، فلا تشتكِ مرضك وألمك لأحد، فالله من أراد لك ذلك لتكفير الذنوب، فهل ستشكو الخالق للمخلوق؟ اصبر، و احتسب، فالله مع الصابرين ، ولا تتردد أو تتكاسل في زيارة الطبيب، فمن خلق الداء خلق الدواء، و ادع الله، ثم ادع الله ، ثم ادع الله وأنت موقن بالإجابة، فالله هو مجيب الدعوات ومقيل العثرات .
* 13- حاول أن تبحث عمّا يسري عنك، ويسلي قلبك، ولا تحاول مشاهدة المناظر المفزعة، لا في الأخبار ولا في الأفلام ولا في الواقع.
* 14- تقرب إلى الله بالصيام، وتصدق كثيرا، فليس لك من مالك إلا ما تصدقت به، وأكلت به، ولبست به، وتجولت به في ملكوت الله. 
* 15- اترك أبواب حياتك مفتوحة، ‏ليدخل من يدخل، ويخرج من يخرج، ‏لا تتعلق بداخل، ولا تحزن على مغادر، ‏فلن يبقى معك إلا الله..
* 16- وأخيرا اعلم أن ‏الابتلاء في الحياة ليس اختبارا لقوتك الشخصية، بل لاختبار قوة استعانتك بالله، وحسن ظنك به، فاقترب من ربك، وثق به، وتوكل عليه، يقترب منك كُل شيء جميل.

سطور رياضية

* إذا لم يكسب المريخ مباراة الغد في الفاشر.. ما يحلم بالدوري... 
* التفكير في إقالة المدرب الجزائري آيات عبد الملك بعد ثلاث مباريات قاد فيها المريخ ، يؤكد أن التعاقد معه أصلا لم يكن مدروساً..
* وفاة الملاكم الأميركي ابن السبعة وعشرين عاما في الحلقة بعد لكمة قاضية، تحتم ضرورة التفكير في إلغاء هذه اللعبة (السادية)؛ والاستعاضة عنها بلعبة يغلب فيها الفن على الضرب والدماء والكسور .. 
* وكفى.
*

----------

